
An interactive visualization of the exponential spread of Covid-19 - jshprentz
https://91-divoc.com/pages/covid-visualization/
======
samizdis
That's really nice, but in "cases by country", when I select Czechia and then
choose "deaths" for data, the country selector reverts to US (and the graph
displays the US track) and the country list no longer presents Czechia as an
option. AFAIK, there have been deaths in Czechia - if there hadn't been any,
then I'd be happy to blame a UI glitch: no record, so no option in country
drop-down. That may well be the case, but it might also suggest that the data
used are incomplete/out of date. It is a nice tool and I write this more as a
bug* report than anything else :-) [* er, perhaps bug report is inappropriate
in our times. Sorry.]

